
OK, I will jiggle the mouse every 20 seconds or so to keep the system awake - ivank
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvHS2LKVUAA75Ko.png:orig
======
americanjetset
[https://xkcd.com/196/](https://xkcd.com/196/)

